
The dreaded comma splice - jamesbritt
http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2012/01/punctuation?fsrc=nlw%7Cnewe%7C1-11-2012%7Cnew_on_the_economist
======
kruhft
And here I thought the economist was going to be discussing Lisp macros.

